# Food Safety News Sat 1/11/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 11, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sat 1/11/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Egg burritos recalled for misbranding as cilantro line chicken burritos*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2020 02:01 am Vernon, CA-bsed Culinary International, LLC has recalled approximately 626 pounds of egg burrito products labeled as chicken burrito products due to misbranding and undeclared allergens, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The products contain eggs, a known allergen, which was not declared on the product label. The frozen,...  Continue Reading


* Lithuania sees decline in Salmonella infections*
By News Desk on Jan 11, 2020 12:05 am The number of Salmonella infections declined in the first 11 months of 2019 in Lithuania, according to a new report from the Centre for Communicable Diseases and AIDS (ULAC). There were 717 cases of Salmonella in Lithuania up to Dec. 1, which is 7 percent less than the same period the previous year. The incidence...  Continue Reading


----------

